# Trouble with Transfer Express Goof Proof STOCK numbers



## ShrnH (Aug 11, 2015)

I love the Transfer Express custom transfers. Ordered some goof proof stock numbers from them and they are an absolute nightmare. I have a 50/50 chance of the number coming off the paper correctly and printing correctly. I sent them an email of a pic of a 0 and 7 I did at the exact same time. The 0 is perfect, the 7 is horrid. (YES, my time, pressure, temp, bottom platen heated..everything good there.) 
So I took a scrap shirt and put on a bunch of the sample numbers they sent me and they were all great!

So....what's up with that? Old stock numbers? But I can't keep guessing if I'm going to ruin a shirt or not. It needs to work every time!

Where else to get great stock letters and numbers???


----------



## fastees (Jul 2, 2019)

Did you get answer here? I have same issue!


----------

